# Tikka T3 22-250



## lilbens10 (Jan 13, 2004)

I am shopping for a new Varmint Rifle and I was wondering about the T3. I've asked my dad what he thinks and he's a little suspicious because previous models weren't as good and they are too cheap. We usually buy Winchesters. The Tikka is so light and inexpensive it is hard to not take a second look at it. Is it worth the risk or just go for the more popular brands?


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I bought mine a couple of months ago and am very happy with it so far.It is a very accurate gun.


----------



## lil_lee_hunter_7mm (Jan 21, 2004)

the t3`s are great love mine!!!! under an inch with factorys! every time


----------

